# I must be the only person that can't heat a cage!!



## Zorro (Oct 30, 2015)

I used to have. She's his and had heating issues. I am getting one this weekend and I went ahead and set up everything to make sure everything would work out. I have a plastic tub that is about 15 x 27. I know this is the minimum of space but my bestie is a baby and I am practicing at this point. (This is a smaller set up and still can't heat it 😥) so I have the ceramic heat transmitter going and the regulator and it stays on the whole time. I moved the thermometer probe up close to the heat bulb and it finally shut off but actually in the tub it is still churning away. I have the regulator thing set on like 77 78. I know we keep our house colder than some. It is usually 69 67 ish. But I should be able to maintain heat on this tub regardless. Amo wish I could say what wattage the bulb is but I can't remember. I know it is working. I think it is either 100 or 150. Should I get another heat bulb or....? Please help me out!! I want to get this fixed and maintained before I pick him up. Thanks!


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

If your CHE do not stop heating, it is probably because your bulb is not big enough. In my opinion, your bulb is probably a 100w, you should try to buy a 150w and see...


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

How is it set up? What size lamp are you using? How is it directed? 
Pictures will help on making suggestions to improve it's function.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

To be honest, the tub is actually less than the recommended space - 4 square feet is recommended these days, any site that is still recommending 2 square feet is very out of date. Some countries recommend a minimum of 8 square feet. I would highly recommend you get a second tub to connect the two or a different cage set up before your hedgie comes home. Even babies need a decent amount of space & the tub you're using will barely allow room enough for wheel, dishes, and a bed and give your hedgie any kind of walking space.

Seconding Twobytwo's question - what size lamp is it? How many inches across is it? The usual sizes are 5.5", 8.5", and 10". You want to make sure it's a 10" lamp so it can spread heat out effectively. 

Do you have a thermometer in the cage, or just the thermostat (regulator) that is hooked to the heat lamp? You need to have a thermometer as well, to double check the thermostat. Not all thermostats are exact - the Zilla thermostat tends to be tricky to set properly and you have to play around with it and double check against a thermometer until you have it where you want it.

A 100 watt bulb should be sufficient to heat a tub the size of yours even in a cold house, so my guess is the issue lies with the lamp size or the thermostat not reading temperature correctly.


----------



## MissFionaQuillington (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm glad to hear someone else has cage heating issues. I also keep my house cool, and what really helped to regulate her tub was we bought a coffee table from Walmart and put the cage on it. The temp went up by five degrees and is now at a constant 80 ( I know that is warmer than some people suggest, but its what the breeder did, and she is happy so far with it)


----------

